# Bernzomatic Braizing torch



## mrpercysnodgrass (12 May 2018)

I have just acquired a Bernzomatic OX 5500 braizing torch like this one 
https://www.bernzomatic.com/Products/Ha ... n/WK5500OX

I am finding it difficult to find the gas and oxygen canisters for them. Can somebody point me in the right direction please.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (12 May 2018)

If you look at "where to buy" for the torch there is nowhere. I think you'll find the torch is obsolete - I also have one - and you won't be able to get the oxygen with that fitting.


----------



## HappyHacker (12 May 2018)

Have a look at https://www.welduk.com/product/bulk-pur ... s-oxyturbo they say they have an adaptor to use these cylinders.


----------



## novocaine (12 May 2018)

In the uk, 0-4% of finding one. You might get old stock somewhere. 

Think they've been banned. To many bangs from people doing stupid things.


----------



## mrpercysnodgrass (13 May 2018)

Ok thanks. That is probably why it was so cheap!
I will likely go for a complete kit like this one 
OXYTURBO TURBO SET 110 - PORTABLE WELDING KIT at least I will have no trouble getting the consumables.


----------



## Sideways (13 May 2018)

The screw thread and valve on the cylinders for these are the same fitting as used on the heavy, higher capacity but disposable Coleman cylinders. Berneze do (did ?) plumbers torches for soldering and brazing that fit direct to one cylinder only using this fitting.
I haven't looked for many years but I remember that oxygen was horribly expensive in these small bottles.


----------



## hawkeyefxr (14 May 2018)

The Mapp gas is easy to get hold of, screwfix, bit i think you would need a turbo torch that screws directly on the can. It will braze smallish things.
The Oxy bottle i wouldn't touch with a barge pole, not in a tin can anyway.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (14 May 2018)

They are quite heavy cylinders, not exactly tin cans.


----------



## hawkeyefxr (20 May 2018)

They are about 18g i think, the weight comes from the gas (liquid).
I was used to working with steel up to and above 2in thick, anything below a 1/4 in is tin for me lol


----------

